# If you had just ONE crankbait...



## nodakoutdoors.com

Just curious what everyone would consider their all-time favorite GO TO crankbait for walleyes? It's always interesting to see other peoples boxes and what they have stacked in it.


----------



## buckseye

Oh lucky charms... mine is the baby perch looking countdown rapala.
I have had stunning results with it!


----------



## T Shot

#5 Perch colored Shad Rap...


----------



## goosehunternd

Clown Colored Wally Diver wich is no longer made


----------



## tumblebuck

#5 Shad Rap. Original silver


----------



## jgat

Silver Wally Diver


----------



## jonesy12

Lucky Craft CB-350 Moonsault in Aurora Black pattern


----------



## djleye

ANy Hot'n'tot!!!


----------



## averyghg

have to say the #5 or #7 firetiger has always produced compared to others


----------



## USAlx50

I'll also pick the #5 shad rap. Dives to the perfect depth for my home lake, and it flat out catches fish.

Colors? ha, couldn't pick one, I think we have every color ever made, with 5+ backups of the ones they seem to like.

Some favorites- gold colored crome one (we call it crome crawdad), perch, all white one, chrome/blue.... and I'm sure some others but thats what does it for me. A #5 shad rap also won the wave wackers mille lacs tourney for my pops this year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

USAlx50 said:


> A #5 shad rap also won the wave wackers mille lacs tourney for my pops this year.


I thought you had to fish live bait rigs on the flats? 8) Right on, I think that one is on television is it not?


----------



## USAlx50

Chris Hustad said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A #5 shad rap also won the wave wackers mille lacs tourney for my pops this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had to fish live bait rigs on the flats? 8) Right on, I think that one is on television is it not?
Click to expand...

It will be on midwest outdoors. I guess they had the camera boat following them around quite a bit. There should be some footage of them landing a 25" while my old man sets into another big one. Funny thing is my dads partner is his best friend and isn't really that big of a fisherman, he'll be seen on tv fishing the countries biggest independent tourney with......AN UGLY STICK :lol: :lol: :lol:

They used live bait rigs the first day when it was flat calm (on the rocks) and pulled cranks on day 2 when things got windy. 1st day was a limit of slots (had to release 2 27.5" fish) 2nd day they only weighed 2 fish, but one was a 29.5" pulling a #5 in less the 12' of water.

He actually got 10th in the same tourney last year pulling shad raps as well. I think they were the highest weight then without a 28" +.
Once June hits we usually live by the crankbait 8)

Sorry for the brag, I'm a proud son.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

No that's awesome. Always cool to hear how a win comes together.

:beer:


----------



## Tracker21

Rapala SR-5 in Purpledecent or one of the tiger colors. All do very well for me.


----------



## R y a n

T Shot said:


> #5 Perch colored Shad Rap...


+1 for me


----------



## rowdie

I've been trolling cranks for 15 years. During the first 8 years (with no question) it would be the Walley Diver. The best color became known as "The Champ". It has a pupleish blue top and a white bottom, and pink eyes. The smaller version has also produced my biggest largemouth and many trout in the Black Hills streams, plus many walleye on OAHE, and the MO river system. The last 3 years I've returned to trollin a lot more, I quit for a few years becuase the guys I fished with never ran them, and my current boat doesn't have a kicker.

Last year I started trolling upsgtream in May in the current and "The Champ" hammered them. I actuallly wore two of them out, they were so beaten up they wouldn't run straight.

This year, my go to crank in the Berkley Flicker shad. Ripshads reefrunners have done well along with walley divers, but the flickershad has done the best, silver and black. The Champ won my boy a bike in the local church tourney though.


----------



## DonC

rowdie how was your trip to Mobridge ??


----------



## waterwolf

Rapala DT-6 Red/Black


----------



## Traxion

#7 Shad Rap in Firetiger. Always start the day with at least one of these on!


----------



## Booster

#5 Shad Rap "Hot Steel" is the only way to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Shot

Booster said:


> #5 Shad Rap "Hot Steel" is the only way to go!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats 3rd on my list! I've worn a few of those out in the last couple years!


----------



## PJ

T Shot said:


> #5 Perch colored Shad Rap...


Bingo!


----------



## tanker13

#7 blue Tiger shad rap
# 5 Wally Diver with a red head, green back, silver bottom - sorry, I don't know the name of the color pattern, we call it the Chrsitmas Tree lure.

Also brown perch and the metalic natural perch #5 Wally Divers and #7 perch and blue/silver Shad Raps. The Red Tiger Shad Rap has been good recently.


----------



## samwell7mm

1: #7 shad rap, purpledescent. 2: Rip shad 200, metallic pink scale (trailer trash pink). 3: Deep little ripper, wonderbread. Those three cranks/colors caught 75% + of the fish caught on cranks in my boat this past summer.


----------



## blhunter3

Anything that is in clown.


----------



## gunattic

Under the water I see what is the most popular.. the perch colored cranks seem to outnumber all the rest..

here is what most of you seem to be losing.. and I'm finding..


----------



## boondocks

gunattic said:


> Under the water I see what is the most popular.. the perch colored cranks seem to outnumber all the rest..
> 
> here is what most of you seem to be losing.. and I'm finding..


Cool Vid! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bustin Lips

#9 shad rap shiner color

gunnattic, where are these lures from? just wondering due to the reef hawg and bulldawg.


----------



## gunattic

bustin lips, 
I don't fish so I'm not sure which ones are the reef hawg or bulldawg.. but I'll take it they are the 2 bigger lures.. I just call 'em muskie lures, and I find them in minnesota lakes and rivers where I know they sometimes fish for muskies, stuck in submerged trees or stumps, or between rocks. Not shown in the collection is all the spinner baits I find and some of those are really big too. I'm thinking Devils Lake in ND next year spring if there is any kinda visibility, should be good treasure hunting.


----------



## wi_hunter

R y a n said:


> T Shot said:
> 
> 
> 
> #5 Perch colored Shad Rap...
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for me
Click to expand...

I agree here as well


----------



## cmdrstp

Lucky Craft Pointer 78 Ghost Minnow.


----------



## diggler55

clown colored shad rap-no longer made
firetiger or chartruese wally diver with what they called g-fleck -also no longer made


----------



## Gooseman678

#5 salmo perch. Cant go wrong!!!


----------



## Backwater Eddy

#6 Salmo Gold/Black Hornet.


----------



## BeekBuster

T Shot said:


> #5 Perch colored Shad Rap...


 :beer: been my fav. for about 5 years..


----------

